# Microsoft-Studie: Weniger Lücken, dafür umso kritischer und leichter ausnutzbar



## Newsfeed (4 November 2008)

Der Anteil der als kritisch eingestuften Lücken ist auf 48 Prozent gestiegen, von denen sich 56 Prozent auch noch relativ leicht ausnutzen lassen sollen. Beliebtestes Ziel der Kriminellen ist und bleibt der Browser.

Weiterlesen...


----------

